# Best way to clean a Red Sea max 250



## Triscuit (Aug 8, 2015)

I just purchased a Red Sea max 250 and its full of stuff caked onto the glass and backwall other then vinegar and water.
What is also a very good product to clean it out that's more effective and/or environmentally friendly ?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

Is it Coraline you're trying to remove? 
If it's algae, I've found Melamine sponges (Untreated magic eraser) works well. I got a pack of 60 for $10 with shipping from ebay


----------



## Triscuit (Aug 8, 2015)

What had happened is the previous owner of the rea sea tank sorta neglected it basically all they did is feed and fill the water back up. He had huge corals that spread to the black painted back wall and is caked onto it. I filled it up with water poured vinegar in it and let it run for a day then took a scraper and started to scrape it off but in the back part where the skimmer heater and 2 pumps are is hard crusted on crap that it not breaking off very easy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Triscuit (Aug 8, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Triscuit (Aug 8, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*coraline*

hey there and congrats on the new tank ..
im afraid u are just gonna have to be patient and continue with the vinegar treatment and some good ole elbow grease 
in a few months yours will look similar or your rock work will cover it all up ..
there are products out there that remove hard stubborn builds up but I would nt be comfortable pouring in chemicals in to my tank ...
id continue with vinegar , maybe add some hot water and do the scrubbing dailey with it running ... 
anyone else with some experience on stuborn build up.....


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

How much vinegar did you use? A tank that size will need quite a bit, but one thing you can do is drain the tank and turn it so the back is on the floor. Then soak some paper towels with pure vinegar and lay it on the areas with the buildup. Keep it moist for a few hours and the vinegar should cut through it no problem.


----------



## Triscuit (Aug 8, 2015)

I filled it up and used a full 4l jug of white vinegar. After having it run for 24 hours I turned the pumps off and scraped a very good portion off the glass and back wall. It's mostly the hard white stuff that I am having difficulty removing off and on the skimmer pieces also. After the first 24 hours vinegar run and clean I drained it and filled it up again and poured another jug and had it running for another 2 days. It's coming off just very slowly with a lot of work. I was hoping I could find something that would be more effective then the process that I am using


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goobafish (Jan 27, 2015)

That's not a very effective way of cleaning the tank, you should be able to scrub it to brand new in less than a day. Empty the tank, and take out all the equipment. Clean everything individually, take the parts to your bathtub. Use vinegar (ideally cleaning vinegar, available at the grocery store), hydrogen peroxide to soak, and a mr clean magic eraser (regular, not kitchen or bathroom) to remove the scum. Take apart all the plumbing, take out the sump and do the same thing.

Pour vinegar and peroxide into the tank (with the water emptied) and use the magic eraser to clean the inside of the tank.

I do this regularly with my equipment, and would certainly do it (with extra care) if I bought a used system.


----------



## Triscuit (Aug 8, 2015)

Problem I have it's an all in one tank. The back part where the pumps skimmer heater etc are it can't be detached from the tank it self. Its all one piece.
It's coming off just very slowly once I get it cleaned out completely I will rinse it out to get the vinegar etc out then start the cycling process 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Would you be able to use CLR? you can use it on your coffee pot and its safe to use on things you eat with.

Just wondering because that stuff is great on Calcium build up


----------



## Triscuit (Aug 8, 2015)

I thought about CLR but I wasn't sure if it was safe to use. Right now I am pretty much open to anything because I want to get this crap off and clean and start the cycling process for 4-6 weeks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

http://www.myaquariumclub.com/cleaning-a-tank-with-clr/clr-pro-2754.html

Vaseline on the silicone and clr on a cloth on the glass only then let dry and rinse a few time. No sure would be interesting to see if it worked. let us know


----------

